# Road Tubeless: Fulcrum 0 or Campy Shamal 2 way



## h60ace (Jul 1, 2007)

I am ready to buy a set of road tubeless wheels for a Campy cassette.

I have narrowed down to 2:

2009 Fulcrum Zeroes.

Campy Shamal Ultra 2 way fit.

Please chime in.

Your opinions are greatly appreciated.

Thank you very much!


----------



## gutefahrt (Oct 2, 2008)

The Fulcrum 0 has red spokes. It's a tiny bit heavier than the Shamal. I don't think it has a carbon hub, which might make that weight difference. I just can't get past the red spokes, so I think I'm going with the Ti Shamal.


----------



## xptxc (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi,

Any wheel set is ok, the tubeless compatibility is related to the tire that must be tubeless and not with the rim. Any rim cam be made tubeless just putting a valve and a rim strip.

I`ve put a hutchinson fusion2 tubeless on a Fulcrum 3 and no problem at all.

that thing of two way fit its just a marketing issue.

That said - the hutchinson have a superb confort but are a noticiable slow tire compared with a vitoria Diamante pro tubed clincher. so if you race or want performance, tubeless is still not there, If you are a casual rider don`t think twice - go for it!


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

If you're gonna buy something made by Campy, you might as well buy the one that says Campy.


----------



## h60ace (Jul 1, 2007)

CleavesF said:


> If you're gonna buy something made by Campy, you might as well buy the one that says Campy.


I was thinking that as well. I am of the opinion that the Fulcrum is probably the stronger wheel, but the Campy is lighter and more "Trick".

I am leaning Campy, but I can't hide the fact that I am concerned about their strength.

Thanks again for all of the input.


----------



## gutefahrt (Oct 2, 2008)

I've bookmarked this thread. Give us your review when you get 'em. I'm in the same dilemma.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

why would the shamals be weaker than the f0s?? in any case i wouldn't worry about it - as far as prebuilt wheels go, campy makes the most durable IMHO... my mate has the TI shamals, and loves them...


can anyone confirm that the rim of the 2way fits remains the same.... i'd love a picture comparing the 09 to the 08s.... anyone!?


----------



## gutefahrt (Oct 2, 2008)

xptxc said:


> that thing of two way fit its just a marketing issue.


There might be a bit more to it than that:

_Fulcrum’s new 2-Way Fit technology allows tubeless tires as well as standard clincher/tube combinations to be used with Fulcrum clincher wheels. The new Ultra-Fit tubeless rim has two little grooves that help hold the tubeless tire in place when you’re installing it, which makes it easier to inflate and seat the tire bead. If you’ve ever struggled to install a tubeless tire, this improvement should help._

http://www.excelcycle.com/blog/?p=148


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

The bead hook profile is all that was needed to be changed to make it a true tubeless wheel.The width and depth are probably identical.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

that's enough imo...i'll wait till they add the profile to zondas, and i'll go tubeless ! by that time vittoria and conti would likely be offering some options with any luck... thanks guys! - i'll prolly cruise down to a store once 09 is in stock to see for myself...

that's enuff IMHO for you to cease to have a legal leg to stand on if tubeless tires blow off and cause you some injury etc... minor consideration, but given my ambivalence over hutchinson, i can wait for the proper set up.


----------



## Roubaixalltheway (Oct 19, 2006)

I had the same thoughts for my wheelset Shamals or Zeros. I'm leaning toward the Zeros. I like that they are stiff and roll well. The red is great along with the spoke pattern. It does have carbon hubs. Just need to find the set for a good price.


----------



## Gripfer (Apr 22, 2002)

*Tubeless*

And why not the Shimanos?


----------



## kevin32 (Mar 27, 2008)

*2010 Campy Shamals and Fulcrum Zeros*

Finally Campy came out with black/red/white wheel color for the 2010 Shamal 2-ways. 2010 Fulcrum Zeros now have the carbon fiber hubs. Both now come with USB ceramic bearings standard. Retail price dropped to $1500......sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

wankski said:


> that's enuff IMHO for you to cease to have a legal leg to stand on if tubeless tires blow off and cause you some injury etc... minor consideration, but given my ambivalence over hutchinson, i can wait for the proper set up.


I have over 5000k on a set of Fusion 2 tubeless on a set of Stan's converted Neuvation rims. No trouble at all. I guess I'll just keep riding them all winter until they show cords, but for now they look fine. The rear does have three patches inside from flat repairs.

I'm surprised that the rear isn't "squared off" like often happens.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

I was thinking the same
but
http://www.shinybikes.com/bikes/cam...ultra-2-way-fit-black-clincher-pair-2010.html

which is 569 sterling without VAT about $952

you will need to pay and additional 15 pounds postage,more than the website says it is
but still a lot cheaper than racing zeros

Haven't tried them out yet


----------



## brookona (Sep 7, 2009)

kevin32 said:


> Finally Campy came out with black/red/white wheel color for the 2010 Shamal 2-ways. 2010 Fulcrum Zeros now have the carbon fiber hubs. Both now come with USB ceramic bearings standard. Retail price dropped to $1500......sweet! :thumbsup:


I got the Fulcrum zeros a month ago. Great ride so far, feels much smoother. The handling on the bike is amazing w/these whells.


----------



## kevin32 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Fulcrum 2-way*

I have the Fulcrum Racing 1 in 2-way and love the ride. Will eventually be selling to get the 2010 Shamals.


----------



## Ballena Asesina (Dec 28, 2005)

I've got a set of Shamal Ultra Two-Ways I'll consider selling...PM me if interested...includes wheel bags and extra, brand new tire.


----------



## DaveVelo (Jul 17, 2011)

wankski said:


> why would the shamals be weaker than the f0s?? in any case i wouldn't worry about it - as far as prebuilt wheels go, campy makes the most durable IMHO... my mate has the TI shamals, and loves them...
> 
> 
> can anyone confirm that the rim of the 2way fits remains the same.... i'd love a picture comparing the 09 to the 08s.... anyone!?


I've been rolling Shamal Ultra Golds for 5 years now. I ride between 5 and 6 thousand miles a year. The rear rim is now showing minute cracks developing around the spoke nipples. I love these wheels so am getting a 2010 black shamal rim to replace the worn one. Should look cool with the gold spokes!

Ciao,


----------

